# power mate



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

anybody else use 1 of these? a real back saver. too late for mine. wish i had it 10 years ago.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

hey that looks great.so many questions. how much? how well does it work inside the house with throw rugs? does it walk along the floor under power or do you pull it? thanks steve


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

$4,000. it comes with teflon pad, makes it very easy to turn or spin. you have to push/pull on level surface but will climb stairs or lift items into truck. this model handles 650 lbs. i really like it and use at least once a week


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

We have one that is a little different. We rarely use it but when we do it's a lifesaver.


----------



## drippy (Jan 21, 2009)

Fo $4000.00 I will get the helpers to move it.I can get alot of helpers for that kind of money.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

drippy said:


> Fo $4000.00 I will get the helpers to move it.I can get alot of helpers for that kind of money.


let me know where u can get alot of helpers for 4k...i want some too


----------

